# Scriabin Piano Sonatas



## bplary

Hello!
I've taken an interest in the Scriabin Piano Sonatas and would like a recommendation for which recording to get. If possible I'd like to get the complete set. That'd be great, thanks!


----------



## Air

I'm almost in the same boat as you, as in no way can I claim to be an expert on Scriabin recordings. However, from what I've heard, Sofronitsky seals the deal. I'm sure Lukecash12 will come around with some Sofronitsky recommendations soon, so I will let him do the talking. 

Besides Sofronitsky, you've got Richter. I own an absolutely mind-blowing Richter CD including both the 2nd and 5th sonatas, which can be found on the _Sviatoslav Richter a Prague_ set (very expensive, I seem to be mentioning this set everywhere, and it's probably because I'm so ticked off that I'm unable to afford it ) or as an individual CD (much cheaper, around $20). These are demonic performances (the 5th especially is wild) and I'm sure you won't find the Chopin disappointing either (as you are a huge fan of his works). The 'Winter Wind' Etude gets an equally demonic performance, and the two Nocturnes will frighten you with their beauty and dynamism. The sound quality is superb as well.


----------



## Guest

*Air* I have heard you mention the Prague set before (15CD) what works are on them??


----------



## Lukecash12

Instead of tossing out tons of links, here is my play list on Scriabin: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=750BEBAADBED3A1D


----------



## Air

Lukecash12 said:


> Instead of tossing out tons of links, here is my play list on Scriabin: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=750BEBAADBED3A1D


HAH! Prokofiev plays Scriabin. Cool!


----------



## bplary

I ended up getting the "Horowitz Plays Scriabin" disc to start. Also been listening to some youtube videos of various pianists playing the sonatas, vers la flamme, etc. Really great work!


----------



## handlebar

All in all, Ashkenazy does a decent job as well does Hamelin.

Jim


----------



## Lukecash12

Air said:


> HAH! Prokofiev plays Scriabin. Cool!


Aside from Sofronitzky, Scriabin comes second, Feinberg comes in third, and Prokofiev trails just behind Feinberg.

But sometimes, I just don't know whether or not I like Scriabin better than his son-in-law. Maybe if there were more recordings of Scriabin, it would be very different. They are also similar pianists in many ways.


----------



## hankz

I suggest you try Vladimir Horowitz. Older recordings; still available; beautifully performed!

Hank Z


----------



## Head_case

The Horowitz recordings on RCA label aren't the best sound quality. I find it too difficult to muffle through the CD to hear the opulent playing. 

The original book sized Askenazy set is one I have. It's so satisfying that I've ignored all of the wonderful rave reviews about Hamelin and everyone else. I'm sure there are more profound interpretations out there, but I can't really tell since the piano isn't my favourite instrument. My hi-fi is.


----------



## dafnis

the "old guard", Sofronitzky and Richter.
For a newer approach (not meaning better... nor worse) try Ashkenazy.- very easy to get his Double Decca with all the sonatas and some smaller pieces.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Cut my teeth on the DG Roberto Szidon set: just sounds 'right' to me.

Hamelin on Hyperion is good.

Laredo is okay.

Lately however, EMIs re-release of John Ogdon's sonata cycle has garnered my admiration.
http://www.amazon.com/Scriabin-Pian...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271789635&sr=1-1

Glemser on Naxos ain't so bad.

For the Mazurkas, Marta Deyanova on Nimbus is hard to beat.


----------



## akiralx

Demidenko's No 2 on Conifer is excellent. For the cycle I'd go for Hamelin over Ashkenazy. 

Don't forget another fine work, the single movement Fantasy op. 28.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*problems*

They told me this is the best recording of his piano works...But very difficult to get.

I ordered twice and twice they said the CDs were backorder. Good luck with these 8 CDs box.

http://www.amazon.com/Das-Solo-Klav...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1294173858&sr=1-1

Martin


----------



## Ukko

Sofronitsky, pre 1980 Horowitz... the sound ain't great, you shouldn't care.

John Bell Young, the sound will be fine, if you don't hear it you won't know.

Scriabin's music needs help to be great; let these guys help.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I bought a 9CDs box by Sofronitsky, he's great but he never played all his sonatas.

Martin


----------



## Ukko

And this is relevant how?


----------



## MJTTOMB

Presumably because Sofronitsky was Scriabin's son-in-law, and also one of the most renowned performers of Scriabin's works? Just a wild guess.


----------



## Rasa

I have a complete recordings of the sonatas by Ashkenazy and I can't say it displeases me. I didn't have a chance to compare with other recordings though.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Are you picky?*



PHP:


I have a complete recordings of the sonatas by Ashkenazy and I can't say it displeases me. I didn't have a chance to compare with other recordings though.

The challenging situation about Scriabin is to be able to be as Chopin in order to play the firsts sonatas and modern enough to play well the lasts.

Hamelin is know as being better than Ashkenazy, even though critics said he is mechanic, perfect but mechanic.

The version I mentionned (Maria Lettberg) is known as a reference, not just for the sonatas but for all his piano works. It is extremelly difficult to get, many times you can just download it and the fees are not a gift.

Martin


----------



## Ukko

MJTTOMB said:


> Presumably because Sofronitsky was Scriabin's son-in-law, and also one of the most renowned performers of Scriabin's works? Just a wild guess.


Bad guess. The questionable relevance regards "never played all his sonatas."


----------



## MJTTOMB

Of course he never played them all. Scriabin himself avoided performing the Sixth and Seventh Sonatas out of superstition. Sofronitsky simply followed his father-in-law's example.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Well..I love Sofronitsky...I also understand that we don't have every sonata played by him (the reasons seem interesting by the way)...then Maria Lettberg is a wonderful piano player. She understands Scriabin even if he wasn't her relative...By George!

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sc-sc-sc-sc-sc-SCRYAH! - bin.

It's his birthday today!


----------



## MJTTOMB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Sc-sc-sc-sc-sc-SCRYAH! - bin.
> 
> It's his birthday today!


I know! And mine too!

Therefore easily the best day of the year for me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*H.b.*

Happy Birthday both of you!!!!!!!

Martin


----------



## andrea

bplary said:


> I ended up getting the "Horowitz Plays Scriabin" disc to start. Also been listening to some youtube videos of various pianists playing the sonatas, vers la flamme, etc. Really great work!


Hi I've recently discovered a batch of those on youtube too. Reminds you just how jaw-dropping a performer Horowitz was. I've bust my budget this month already so I can't buy more or I'll be destitute!! Scriabin concertos are definitely on my list to get soon though and I'm torn on whether to get the great but scratchy Horowitz ones or less awesome but more modern and "clean" ones. I listen mainly on earphones so scratchy old recordings really sound bad.


----------



## Ukko

*hello, hello, anybody there?*

Looks like my recommendation of John Bell Young for Scriabin carries even less weight than my recommendations usually do, but anyway... here's a link to one of the sites that know about him, and offers of inexpensive downloads. I'm pretty sure that JBY knows me not, and I have no connections with the site.

http://www.classicalarchives.com/artist/4931.html

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> Looks like my recommendation of John Bell Young for Scriabin carries even less weight than my recommendations usually do, but anyway... here's a link to one of the sites that know about him, and offers of inexpensive downloads. I'm pretty sure that JBY knows me not, and I have no connections with the site.
> 
> http://www.classicalarchives.com/artist/4931.html


]

Other the site you kindly gave us, I cannot find this guy on amazon.com...I'm not willing to pay a fortune just for mp3...one piece at a time...Do you have another place to buy the whole stuff?

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today, my local radio station celebrated his birthday, and this morning I heard his F-sharp major piano sonata (is that No. 2?). It was quite good, the radio host said it was a transitional work for him.


----------



## MJTTOMB

No. 2 is G# minor if I recall. And #4 is the F# minor. I think it's the third.

Though I'd argue the fifth was more of a transitional work, and his mature style didn't really ferment until Op. 59.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Transitional?*

Every Scriabin is transitional...he kept moving, changing, he's never the same...Gradually he went from Chopin to "worse" than Schönberg... Scriabin is UNIQUE...too modern for his time...Hey! The guy died in 1915!!!! Can you believe that?

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MJTTOMB said:


> No. 2 is G# minor if I recall. And #4 is the F# minor. I think it's the third.
> 
> Though I'd argue the fifth was more of a transitional work, and his mature style didn't really ferment until Op. 59.


I looked it up and it was the 4th op. 30


----------



## mueske

Nevermind. Answer already provided.


----------



## Ukko

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ]
> 
> Other the site you kindly gave us, I cannot find this guy on amazon.com...I'm not willing to pay a fortune just for mp3...one piece at a time...Do you have another place to buy the whole stuff?
> 
> Martin


Run a Google search on John Bell Young. Some of the hits will be for his own site.

BTW one of the mp3s offered at the linked site is Scriabin's 5th Sonata, ~12 minutes. It should give you a handle on JBY's performance style, that you can compare to recordings you are more familiar with. For instance, JBY does not interpret that music as Richter does.

JBY has made only a few commercial CDs/LPs in his long career, I think. He is a Scriabin scholar, damn near a disciple. If his personality were not rather abrasive he would probably be a cult figure. As it is, you will gain 'points' among the intelligentsia if you can claim familiarity with his Scriabin.

This is an appropriate place I suppose, to admit my own decrepitude regarding Scriabin's music. I no longer can follow his middle/late period piano music, though I could to some extent when I was younger. Now I settle for the music before and including his 3rd Sonata.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> This is an appropriate place I suppose, to admit my own decrepitude regarding Scriabin's music. I no longer can follow his middle/late period piano music, though I could to some extent when I was younger. Now I settle for the music before and including his 3rd Sonata.


Then...How can you say that your piano player is good for Scriabin? Scriabin is not just his Chopin period but his "confusion", "terrible" "semi-atonal" period as well...Scriabin is complexe. That's why just a few piano players can play ALL Scriabin.

Sincerely,

Martin, who mainly loves his op.74


----------



## Ukko

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Then...How can you say that your piano player is good for Scriabin? Scriabin is not just his Chopin period but his "confusion", "terrible" "semi-atonal" period as well...Scriabin is complexe. That's why just a few piano players can play ALL Scriabin.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Martin, who mainly loves his op.74


I base Young's 'Scriabinness' based:

1) on what I heard back when I could still 'get' the mature Scriabin

2) on his reputation among the Scriabin aficionados

3) on his acceptance and elaboration in print of Scriabin's musico-religious theories

I have discussed the guy enough now to last me for several years at least; you're on your own, Martin.

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Young*

Then I accept that...Maybe you will be so kind to give us a reference in order to buy Scriabin played by him....

Martin


----------



## Ukko

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Then I accept that...Maybe you will be so kind to give us a reference in order to buy Scriabin played by him....
> 
> Martin


Hmm. Currently available doesn't look good. There is a CD offered here:

http://www.johnbellyoung.com/frame-ordering.html

near the bottom of the page. I have heard a friend's copy I think, several years back, but remember nothing about it.

My guess is that it's worth having for a person with your interests - but that's a guess.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*spaciba*



PHP:


Hmm. Currently available doesn't look good. There is a CD offered here:

http://www.johnbellyoung.com/frame-ordering.html

near the bottom of the page. I have heard a friend's copy I think, several years back, but remember nothing about it.

I'm not interested in buying a CD that I don't know exactly what it is recorded...and by the way...the alternative version of the "etude", I already have it twice!. Too expensive also...

I think I can live without this guy.

Thanks anyways.

Martin


----------



## Ukko

myaskovsky2002 said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> Hmm. Currently available doesn't look good. There is a CD offered here:
> 
> http://www.johnbellyoung.com/frame-ordering.html
> 
> near the bottom of the page. I have heard a friend's copy I think, several years back, but remember nothing about it.
> 
> I'm not interested in buying a CD that I don't know exactly what it is recorded...and by the way...the alternative version of the "etude", I already have it twice!. Too expensive also...
> 
> I think I can live without this guy.
> 
> Thanks anyways.
> 
> Martin


 Excellent exhibition of caution/economy. Several OldWives sayings apply: A penny wasted is a penny lost - Discretion is the better part of valor - What you don't know won't hurt you - etc, etc.

The unfortunate outcome of this entire exchange is that you have lost your cachet as a Scriabin Fanatic. How does it feel to be normal?

:devil:


----------



## Aramis

Hilltroll72 said:


> How does it feel to be normal?


VERY PLEASANT <takes cage with cat inside and throws himself overboard into the sea>


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Look!*

I am a Sciabin fanatic!

1. I am not Bill Gates.
2. There is no description of the contents of the CD.
3. 1 CD is the 1/8th part of his whole piano works.

Conclusion...fanatic yes, stupidnye durak, no.

LOL

Kindly.

Martin

:trp:


----------



## Ukko

Protestations of fanaticism will not suffice. You must be judged by MJTTOMB. Your status is in his hands.

Fanaticism, as I understand it, has no 'I am not Bill Gates' qualifier. Pending the decree of MJTTOMB, it would be efficient of you to acquire a cat and a cage, if you don't already have them. The Saint Lawrence River will be an adequate substitute for the sea.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Mea Culpa*

I confess...I don't know what the MJTTOMB is....

LOL

Then...maybe I'm not that fanatic...

I have just 4 versions of his complete sonatas, it's not enough...LOL

I prefer Alban Berg.

Martin


----------



## MJTTOMB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I looked it up and it was the 4th op. 30


Oof, you're completely right.

As for the rest of you, I haven't the slightest idea what you're blabbering about.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*what the MJTTOMB ?????*

what the MJTTOMB ?????

Martin, curious.


----------



## opus55

bplary said:


> I ended up getting the "Horowitz Plays Scriabin" disc to start. Also been listening to some youtube videos of various pianists playing the sonatas, vers la flamme, etc. Really great work!


I also ended up getting (found it in used book store really cheap) the disc you mention. First Scriabin recording for me but I like it very much.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Maria Lettberg*

My order was cancelled...Well...I understand that I have to live with what I have.

Marc-André Hamelin, complete sonatas.
Mikhail Rudy, complete sonatas
Ruth Laredo, complete sonatas
Michael Ponti, complete piano works 
Evelyn Dubourg, complete sonatas
Joseph Villa, preludes, some sonatas.

it is not that bad...

Martin


----------



## Ukko

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My order was cancelled...Well...I understand that I have to live with what I have.
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin, complete sonatas.
> Mikhail Rudy, complete sonatas
> Ruth Laredo, complete sonatas
> Michael Ponti, complete piano works
> Evelyn Dubourg, complete sonatas
> Joseph Villa, preludes, some sonatas.
> 
> it is not that bad...
> 
> Martin


Well, except for the Villa it may be 'that bad'.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Are you an expert?*



PHP:


Well, except for the Villa it may be 'that bad'.

Marc-André Hamelin *is very well *considered.
Anton Kuerti is not bad.

The French lady, Evelyn Dubourg is very well considered too
Mikhail Rudy is terrific for his last works.

I think you juge too fast...my friend.

this is my collection:

SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 10 MAZURCAS OP.3 (1888-89) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 10 MAZURCAS, OP.3 ARTUR PIZARRO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 12 TUDES FROM OP. 2,8,42 AND 65 SVIATOSLAV RICHTER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/05/2001 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 2 MAZURKAS, OP.40 ARTUR PIZARRO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 2 POEMES OP.32 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 24 PRLUDES, OP.11 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 3 ETUDES OP.65 ANTON KUERTI, PIANO SYMPH CASSETTE AUDIO-ACH ETEE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 3 TUDES OP.65 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 3 PIECES OP.2 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 5 PRELUDES OP.74 ANTON KUERTI, PIANO SYMPH CASSETTE AUDIO-ACH ETEE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 5 PRELUDES OP.74 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 8 ETUDES OP.42 (1903) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 8 ETUDES OP.42 (1903) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R 9 MAZURKAS, OP.25 ARTUR PIZARRO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ALLEGRO APPASSIONATO OP. 4 STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ALLEGRO DE CONCERT OP.18 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R CANON IN D MINOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R CARESSE DANSEE OP.57. NO.2 RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R Complete PIANO MUSIC (5 cd) Michael Ponti SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2009 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R Complete sonatas (including sonata fantasia and Sonatah posth) Michael Ponti SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2009 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DANCES OP. 73 MICHAEL PONTI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DANSE OP.73 "FLAMME SOMBRE". KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DANSE OP.73 "GUIRLANDE". KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DESIR, OP.57, NO.1 RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DEUX DANSES OP.73 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DEUX POEMES OP.69 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DEUX POEMES OP.71 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DEUX PRELUDES OP.67 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DOUZE ETUDES OP.8 PIERS LANE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R DOUZE ETUDES OP.8 SETRAK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDE IN C SHARP MINOR OP.2, NO.1 (1887-89) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDE IN D SHARP MINOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDE OP.8 NO.12 (VERSION ALTERNATIVE) KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDE OP.8 NO.12, SECONDE VERSION SETRAK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDES OP.2 SETRAK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDES OP.2 PIERS LANE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R TUDES OP.42 NOS.2,3,4,7 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDES OP.49 NO.1 SETRAK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDES OP.49 NO.1 PIERS LANE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDES OP.56 NO.4 (1908) PIERS LANE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R ETUDES OP.56 NO.4 (1908) SETRAK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R TUDES OP.65 NOS. 2,3 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R TUDES OP.8 NOS. 2,4,8,9,11,12 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R FANTASIA IN SI MINORE OP. 28 LAZAR BERMAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/12/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R FANTASIA OP.28 LAZAR BERMAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/02/1999 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R FEUILLET D'ALBUM OP.45/1 (1904) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R FUGUE IN E MINOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R HUIT ETUDES OP.42 PIERS LANE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R HUIT ETUDES OP.42 SETRAK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R IMPROMPTU OP.12 NO.1 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R IMPROMPTU OP.12 NO.2 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R IMPROMPTU OP.14 NO.1 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R IMPROMPTU OP.14 NO.2 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R IMPROMPTU OP.7 NO.1 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R IMPROMPTU OP.7 NO.2 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R LE POEME DE L'EXTASE CLAVELAND ORCH. - DIR. LORIN MAAZEL SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R LES PRLUDES COMPLETS PAUL KOMEN, PIANO - 2 CD SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/03/1998 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R MAZURKA IN B MINOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R MAZURKA IN F MAJOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R MAZURKA OP.25/3 JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R NOCTURNE IN A FLAT MAJOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R NOCTURNE IN A MAJOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R NOCTURNE IN D FLAT MAJOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R NOCTURNE IN F SHARP MINOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R OP.57 DESIR, CARESSE DANSEE JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R OP.58 FEUILLET D'ALBUM (1909-10) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R OP.59 POEME, PRELUDE (1910) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R OP.63 MASQUE, ETRANGETE (1911-12) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R OP.69 (1913) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R OP.71 (1914) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R PIANO CONCERTO CLAVELAND ORCH. - DIR. LORIN MAAZEL; V.ASHKENAZY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R PIANO SONATA NO. 6 SVIATOSLAV RICHTER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/05/2001 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME AILE VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME LANGUIDE FROM OP.52 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME NOCTURNE OP.61 VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME OP.32 NO.1 VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME OP.32 NO.2 VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME OP.32/1 (1903) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME OP.69 NO.1 VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME OP.69 NO.2 VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME SATANIQUE OP.36 VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME TRAGIQUE OP.34 VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R POEME VERS LA FLAMME VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R PRELUDE IN C SHARP MINOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R PRELUDE OP.45, NO.5, WINGED POEM OP.51, NO.3 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R PRELUDES OP. 74 MICHAEL PONTI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R PROMETHEUS CLAVELAND ORCH. - DIR. LORIN MAAZEL SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R QUASI-VALSE OP.47 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R REVERIE, OP.24 E. SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA FANTASIA IN G SHARP op. posth MICHAEL PONTI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA IN E DIESE MINOR OP. POSTH MICHAEL PONTI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA IN E FLAT MINOR STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 1 IN F MINOR OP.6 (1893) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 1 IN F MINOR OP.6 (1893) EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 2 (SONATA FANTASY) IN G SHARP MINOR OP.19 (1892-97) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 2 (SONATA FANTASY) IN G SHARP MINOR OP.19 (1892-97) EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 3 EVGENY KISSIN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2009 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 3 OP.23 (1897-98) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 3 OP.23 (1897-98) VITALIJ MARGULIS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 3 OP.23 (1897-98) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 3 OP.23 (1897-98) EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 4 EN FA DIESE MINEUR ANTON KUERTI, PIANO SYMPH CASSETTE AUDIO-ACH ETEE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 4 OP.30 (1903) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 4 OP.30 (1903) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 4 OP.30 (1903) EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 5 OP.53 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 5 OP.53 ("POEM OF ECTASY") 1907 RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 5 OP.53 (1907) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 5 OP.53 (1907) EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 6 OP.62 1911-12 RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 6 OP.62 1911-12 EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 6 OP.62 1911-12 KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 7 OP.64 ("MESSE BLANCHE", 1911-12) JOSEPH VILLA, PIANO STEINWAY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 7 OP.64 ("MESSE BLANCHE", 1911-12) EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 7 OP.64 WHITE MASS (1911-12) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 8 OP.66 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 8 OP.66 EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 8 OP.66 (1912-13) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 9 OP. 68 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 9 OP. 68 EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 9 OP.65 "MESSE NOIRE" KUN WOO PAIK, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO. 9 OP.68 "BLACK MASS" RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO.10 OP.70 MICHAIL RUDY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO.10 OP.70 EVELYNE DUBOURG, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATA NO.10, OP.70 (1912-13) RUTH LAREDO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATE-FANTAISIE STEPHEN COOMBS, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/11/2010 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SONATES 1 A 10 HAKON AUSIBO, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SYMPHONIC POEM IN D MINOR, OP. POSTH MOSCOW SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA - DIR. IGOR GOLOVSCHIN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
SCRIABIN ALEXAND R SYMPHONIC POEM IN D MINR, OP. POSTH 
================================================

The American lady, Laredo is quite giood too.

I think you speak without knowing...

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You're a millionaire, Martin. How do you afford that plus all those other lists you've put up on this forum for other composers???

lol I need a job


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*no big money here*

I started when I was 12. I am 59. Calculate.

Scriabin was my passion when I was 18...It is still a composer I love.

Martin


----------



## Ukko

*Ruth Laredo*



myaskovsky2002 said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> The American lady, Laredo is quite giood too.
> 
> I think you speak without knowing...
> 
> Martin[/QUOTE]
> 
> And I think that you are living[I] proof of the truth[/I] of the acronym YMMV.
> 
> :tiphat:


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Hilltroll72 said:


> _the acronym *YMMV*_


To put it mildly...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*well...*

I am the only one not expert here...I suppose that all of you have DEEP studies in music and are probably musicologists. I think this is it. To say that everybody is bad...Even Marc-André Hamelin known in the whole word as an EXCELLENT piano player...You included him among the bad ones, remember? You are really connoiseurs...
You deserve a bow.

Martin


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Laredo is okay: she's a recognized expert with Rachmaninov.

Ugorsky has a new Skryabin cycle out; haven't heard it, however.

If you want some really rare Skryabin by a Russian of the great Russian school of pianism, check *Igor Nikonovich*.

*Mikhaïl Rudy* is good, too.


----------



## Ukko

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am the only one not expert here...I suppose that all of you have DEEP studies in music and are probably musicologists. I think this is it. To say that everybody is bad...Even Marc-André Hamelin known in the whole word as an EXCELLENT piano player...You included him among the bad ones, remember? You are really connoiseurs...
> You deserve a bow.
> 
> Martin


Bow if you wish, but then you may stand at ease. 

Hamelin is 'known in the whole world' as the possessor of an _outstanding mechanism/technique_. He is by far the best Alkan interpreter I have heard in recordings; the other two great ones, Lewenthal and Ronald Smith, have to work hard to play the notes. Their writings indicate they had understandings similar to Hamelin's, but apparently they didn't have enough technique leftover to express them.

Ruth Laredo was a pretty woman, but a mediocre pianist.

Ponti was a generalist - he recorded the work of many composers, for which I am grateful. He was not a particularly good Scriabin interpreter.

Rudy is one of the crowd of good pianists trying to make a living out there.

Never heard of Dubourg.

The long list of recordings you exhibited later in the thread indicates that, unless you prefer quantity to quality, you have some winnowing to do.

I hope you do not take this post as an insult, as you seem to have taken earlier ones. I have met hillbilly standards for civility, I think, which are the only ones I know. They don't include obsequiousness.

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Evelyne Dubourg*

http://www.discogs.com/artist/Evelyne+Dubourg

http://www.google.ca/images?hl=en&e...snum=2&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QsAQwAQ&biw=1362&bih=561











enjoy!

Unknown in North America doesn't mean bad. She IS good.

Of course I have Sofronitsky and I bought his 9 CDs box! coming soon.

Best.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Mikhail Rudy*

is an extremely good piano player...

you have many samples on youtube.


















http://www.culture.sh.cn/english/product.asp?id=2930
http://inkpot.com/concert/rno041207.html

http://www.amazon.com/Scriabin-Dern...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1294691345&sr=1-1

A lot for a piano player who can* earn his life playing *piano...WHY you have to speak without knowing? Why you can't say...I don't know...

He's amazing...and the last works of Scriabin by him are superbe.

Try to be humble.

I have a lot to learn...don't you?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Why? MJTTOMB?*



PHP:


Of course he never played them all. Scriabin himself avoided performing the Sixth and Seventh Sonatas out of superstition. Sofronitsky simply followed his father-in-law's example.

What was the probleme with these sonatas?

Martin


----------



## Aramis

Just got this:










Finally some enjoyable sound. So far I was heavily annoyed by no alterinative for great, but vintage Sofronitsky and badly produced Szidon. This one finally sounds healthly.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Good for you Aramis! I am ignorant I don't know this guy but if you like his style...I'm happy for you!

He seems very young....
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Glemser-Bernd.htm

I can see he plays also Bach and many others composers....Not a good sign...When you play so many different styles what is YOUR style.

But he plays awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

mmm......
Glemser:






Richter:






Compare.

Martin


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

On order: the *Praga* issue of *Richter* with *Skryabin's 2nd & 5th*.

(Disc also includes misc. Chopin.)


----------



## Air

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> On order: the *Praga* issue of *Richter* with *Skryabin's 2nd & 5th*.
> 
> (Disc also includes misc. Chopin.)


This is one of my favorite discs. Enjoy!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Air said:


> _This is one of my favorite discs. Enjoy!_


Woo-hoo! Looking forward to it. Must have been a Prague concert.

There is another *Richter Skryabin No. 5* on DG with some Debussy and Prokoffiev--don't know the venue, however.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I have Richter for sonata no. 6, some Myaskovsky and Prokofiev too.










Quite nice indeed.

Martin


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

That's gotta be a good disc.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Welll...I think it is*

It is a good disc.

I think I had enough information for now...maybe too much information, confusing...I whish I could play well the piano in order to play all sonatas great...The big big problem is that the Scriabin (Chopin like) from the beginning is not at all like the last Scriabin! Then a Chopin amateur can play well the early pieces and badly the latest...and vice versa.

A big challenge...

Martin


----------



## peteAllen

Anyone heard the recording by Sudbin? I really liked his scarlatti disc. Am weighing up between sudbin and hamelin...


----------



## Ukko

bplary said:


> Hello!
> I've taken an interest in the Scriabin Piano Sonatas and would like a recommendation for which recording to get. If possible I'd like to get the complete set. That'd be great, thanks!


Austbo. He isn't Richter, nor is he Horowitz, but he has a plan, and it works pretty good.


----------



## Guest

The only set I have are Pletnev's they sound fine to me :tiphat:


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Ukko

Thanks for providing a link to a 'forbidden' page - you dork.


----------



## clavichorder

peteAllen said:


> Anyone heard the recording by Sudbin? I really liked his scarlatti disc. Am weighing up between sudbin and hamelin...


Sudbin all the way on Scriabin, Hamelin I would trust with Scriabin, he's too mechanical in my opinion. Sudbin really knows his business with Scriabin, he plays in a way comparable to Kristian Zimmerman, very clean and subtle.

Evgeny Kissin does a marvelous 3rd sonata.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> Thanks for providing a link to a 'forbidden' page - you dork.


Not porn again.......


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I have many versions. The one I prefer is Maria Lettberg, very difficult to find.

I bought it used...quite expensive










Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Air said:


> I'm almost in the same boat as you, as in no way can I claim to be an expert on Scriabin recordings. However, from what I've heard, Sofronitsky seals the deal. I'm sure Lukecash12 will come around with some Sofronitsky recommendations soon, so I will let him do the talking.
> 
> Besides Sofronitsky, you've got Richter. I own an absolutely mind-blowing Richter CD including both the 2nd and 5th sonatas, which can be found on the _Sviatoslav Richter a Prague_ set (very expensive, I seem to be mentioning this set everywhere, and it's probably because I'm so ticked off that I'm unable to afford it ) or as an individual CD (much cheaper, around $20). These are demonic performances (the 5th especially is wild) and I'm sure you won't find the Chopin disappointing either (as you are a huge fan of his works). The 'Winter Wind' Etude gets an equally demonic performance, and the two Nocturnes will frighten you with their beauty and dynamism. The sound quality is superb as well.


Sofry is major words. I bought one of the very best you can get (a bit difficult) I paid a fortune and it is used...Maria Lettberg, she can play all his sonatas...not like many others (e.g. Hamelin). Some can play well his firsts, others his lasts..

I think she UNDERSTANDS Scriabin.


----------



## Vaneyes

In March, Piano Classics is reissuing Joseph Villa Scriabin (2CD rec 1986/89). Included, Piano Sonatas 3, 4, 5, 7.

View attachment 3346


Contents:

Piano Sonata No. 3 in F sharp minor, Op. 23
Poème in F sharp major, Op. 32 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 4 in F sharp major, Op. 30
Feuillet d'album, Op. 45 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 5 in F sharp major, Op. 53
Mazurka in E minor, Op. 25 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 64 'White Mass'
8 Etudes, Op. 42
Ten Mazurkas, Op. 3
Two Pieces, Op. 57
2 Pieces for Piano, Op. 59
Albumblatt, Op. 58
2 Poems for Piano, Op. 63
Poèmes, Op. 69 Nos. 1 & 2
Deux poèmes Op. 71


----------



## Guest

*@Vaneyes* Please excuse me for going off topic and getting a bit personal but I am intrigued by you user name, does it equate Vane Yes or Van Eyes??


----------



## Vaneyes

Andante said:


> *@Vaneyes* Please excuse me for going off topic and getting a bit personal but I am intrigued by you user name, does it equate Vane Yes or Van Eyes??


Thanks for asking. It all started with a typo of Vaineyes.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for asking. It all started with a typo of Vaineyes.


Huh. And all these years I thought it was a 'play' on the California town.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for asking. It all started with a typo of Vaineyes.


Thanks, I do hope you stand a bit more erect @ address lol


----------



## Vaneyes

Andante said:


> Thanks, I do hope you stand a bit more erect @ address lol


Of course. That was taken on a exceedingly windy day, just before takeaway. I recovered nicely at the top, for the return.


----------



## starthrower

I just bought the Maria Lettberg set for 25 dollars. Sorry you had to pay so much for a used set, Martin. Maybe you could buy up a few sets now and sell them for double when it goes out of print?

I'm not crazy about the way her piano was recorded. Too much overtones, sustain, reverb effect. I also bought a used set by Ruth Laredo, so I'll do some comparing.

Boy I hate these worthless booklets included in these box sets. Micro-print is completely useless.


----------



## JBY

Alright,folks, here is the bottom line on the the most substantive, imaginative, and not least, interpretively informed and savvy performances on record of the music of Scriabin. Trust me on this, please, though I won't use this forum for writing in detail about Scriabin or his music, which involves some exceptionally complex issues in both aesthetic and interpretive categories if it is to be successfully conveyed as something more just piano music. 

1) Vladimir Sofronitsky's performances of Scriabin, for their acute understanding and conveyance of detail, not least in musico-linguistic, contrapuntal and polyphonic categories (not least for his understanding of the role of the "zov' -- never mind for now what that is) remain the Rosetta Stone in the world of the interpretation of Scriabin's music. Sofronitsky never set a standard, as that would have been a logical impossibility, as there is nothing in the least "standard" - which is no more than another term for mediocre -- about his readings. On the contrary, Sofronitsky's performances are an ideal which no one, and i repeat, NO ONE -- do you understand? -- has ever reached and probably never will

2) Margarita Fyodorova, who is widely recognized in Russia as among the greatest of all Scriabin interpreters, set to disc (MELODIYA) many of Scriabin's works, as well as the Piano Concerto, which was alas never released (I acquired a copy of it and uploaded it on to YouTube) Even Richter recognized and praised her, --she was, like he, a Neuhaus protege -- in his memoires/diaries. Her performances of Scriabin are pristine, lapidary, elegant and so marvelously refined as to give one pause to wonder if it is indeed a human being playing the piano, as opposed to an angel. But her performances,are also vivid, imaginative, and extremely probative. Of course, it amuses me that of all the comments I've read here, virtually every one regurgitates only a few well known names without having even the slightest clue or knowledge of what informs the compositional strategies and demands of this repertoire, nor any idea about the greatest, most erudite, abundantly informed and compelling performances. This is not the fault, of course, of those who pen their opinions here, but can be attributed to doxa, that is, public gossip and conventional opinion constructed on the flimsiest data absent any study. So what the hell can one expect save for the institutionalization of ignorance, which even leading music critics, such as Tomassini, delude themselves into believing is authoritative. My advice: if you want to know something, STUDY.

3) No one can or should dispute that Vladimir Horowitz, no matter how superficial his playing can so often be, was among the great Scriabinists, albeit one whose intuitive musical gifts were so unique as to allow him to communicate the essential philosophy and depth of Scriabin's music as no one else, save for Sofronitsky, could. 

4) Among the greatest Scriabin interpreters are two Russians; Vitali Margulies, who is still alive in his late eighties and living in California; and the late Alexander Vedernikov, whose playing of this music was so transparent. Remember what Scriabin himself said about playing his music -- one has to "walk around the harmonies". And indeed, one does. Margulies is among the greatest Scriabin players of all time, without any doubt, whose mastery of detail in relation to the musical message -- that is, the codification in compositional categories (not least, his unique harmonic vocabulary that relied on whole tone and octatonic scales, and the mixture of the Diabolus and French sixths) of ego transcendence and the suspension of time. is dazzling precisely because it grasps the dialectic that governs the relations of all these elements -- including the performance and the performer.

5) Roberto Szidon's now out of print recordings of the complete piano sonatas is among the most colorful, imaginative, and compelling of all. And the odd thing is that it hardly matters that in performative and stylistic categories it's all wrong. For example, Szidon, a Brazilian pianist, has a way of turning Scriabin into a South American experience. And so, for example, when he sets forth the celebrated six against four in the Allegrezza of the Fifth Sonata, turning it into a Samba, there is something about it that strikes one as fundamentally true, authentic, and right, in that such rhythmic posturing as that gives emphasis to the work's codified eroticism, to its truncated sequences and imitations of orgasmic thrusts. Indeed, there is an unintentional camaraderie of intent that this vivacious sonata shares with the samba, its musical pelvis akimbo and its pro-creative intentions -its sexuality, if you will -- finding expression in tone. Szidon's entertaining but also affecting readings ring true precisely because they succeed in bringing the music to life with such rhythmic vivacity, no matter that there is really nothing in the least Russian in terms of the specific traditions that lend its compositional structures their integrity and symbolic meaning. I have always loved Szidon's performances, which are so immensely vivid and inspiring; why, they make one want to dance.. and nothing could bel more essentially Scriabinic than that, even by the composer's own admission.

5) I would be remiss to omit the name of Sviatoslav Richter, who was a most authoritative Scriabin interpreter, to speak nothing of a great pianist. No matter his tendency to play things so fast as to make one believe he was en route to a fire, Richter understood profoundly what Scriabin was all about, and the underlying aesthetics that governed his music. His grand readings of the sonatas -- he recorded several of them -- fly by with a certain austerity that is eclipsed by Szidon's warmth and humanity, but they remain object lessons in intellectual erudition, giving way, too, to the elucidation of the contrapuntal thickets with uncommon clarity and singularity of purpose. Richter's Scriabin is intense, driven, powerful, even elemental, and he saw in this music much that was in common with Stravinsky's. 

6) Many here have mentioned Ashkenazy's recordings of the complete set and have done so with admiration. I concur. These are fine, rich, and most certainly authoritative readings that are informed not by speculation or fantasy -- elements that would have made them even better -- so much as they are by what Scriabin actually asks of his interpreter in the body of the scores themselves. Ashkenazy's performances are literal, yes, but hardly mechanical or dull; on the contrary, Ashkenazy reads this music much in the same way that one would read a book aloud, to wit, for sense and sensibility that makes a priority of musical narrative. 

7) Walter Gieseking, who was known primarily for his Ravel and Debussy, was a marvelous and most unusual Scriabinist who recorded the 24 preludes and a few sonatas, including the Fifth. There was an improvisatory quality about his Scriabin, as if he were composing the music himself as he went along, a skill akin to a great actor who knows better than to anticipate the scripted words that are about to come out of his mouth. 

8) There is no point bringing Marc Andre Hamelin into this discussion, as what he does not know about the interpretation and performance of Scriabin and the aesthetic, historical, philosophical and compositional realities that inform it would fill the Library of Congress. Hamelin, an excellent pianist, though not in this repertoire, doesn't have a clue what it's all about, and his performances are on the order of Polly Parrot imitating the speech of a visitor poking a finger through the cage as he gives her a cracker. The critics who praised Hamelin in this music, who are without exception amateurs incapable of playing so much as a C major scale without falling apart, much less discerning the complexities of Scriabin's music, are morons and know even less about this repertoire than Hamelin does. Anyone who cares to listen to Hamelin turn Scriabin into Marvin Hamlisch is not only wasting his time and money, but also missing out on fully experiencing the richesse of Scriabin's musical universe. Hamelin is not even remotely on par with any one of the pianists I've recommended here, and his readings are merely childish, uninformed, and at best, mediocre. And for the record, a favorable review of Hamelin's Scriabin set was falsely attributed to me in an edition of Clavier Magazine some years ago. Although I did write a detailed and relentlessly critical review of those recordings, it was completely eviscerated and rewritten beyond recognition by Clavier's editor, without my permission before publication, and is the reason I resolved never to write for them again. Just be advised that the editor of the old Clavier (hopefully not the new publication that replaced it) informed me that Clavier's policy was to put a happy face on every review, making criticism entirely pointless and a sham. 

9) Heinrich Neuhaus proved a most admirable and delicate interpreter of Scriabin, qualities that he no doubt passed on to his students Richter and Fyodorova. He recorded the piano concerto, and a number of the smaller works, in which he draws out the musical poetry -- and indeed, prosody -- with great eloquence and no little melancholy.

10) Scriabin devotees in America certainly owe the late Ruth Laredo a debt of gratitude for doing so much to bring Scriabin's music to greater public attention, even when that led her down a path that often debased and compromised Scriabin's music by presenting it with thoroughly misinformed, jejune and pointless entertainments that paired it with light shows. Poor Ruth just never got it, but then again, she was hardly an intellectual and certainly never studied or researched Scriabin and his music, much less Russian history, culture and religious practices that informed it. Her recordings for the Connoisseur label were brash, adulatory, entertaining, enthusiastic, and certainly competent, if wanting desperately for intellectual savoir faire, rhythmic intensity and intellectual integrity. Her playing was always top heavy, relying on the primacy of whatever melody happened to be in the soprano voice -- no matter that it might be on the order of a contrapuntal melody that is informed and constructed out of more than one thread -- and relegating everything else to some studentish idea of "accompaniment". Thus, Laredo's otherwise pleasant playing is merely one dimensional, albeit a thousand times more passionate than Hamelin's impoverished, limp wristed and tiresome readings, which give to the notion of flat affect a wholly new meaning. 

11) No one should pass up the Scriabin performances of the distinguished Russian pianist of yesteryear, Samuil Feinberg, which were quixotic but most elegant. There is a marvelous performance of the Fifth Sonata on the Arbiter Records label. 

12) As usual, and as I have often publicly indicted on more than one occasion, there is always a coterie of ignorant, unmusical, amateur snobs who set forth their stupidity and ignorance as sacrosanct, when in fact they haven't the slightest idea what they are talking about, should stick to their day jobs as accountants or Burger King office managers. These people, who are either crack heads or just delusional, have no interest whatsoever in those artists who are not famous or who have never been recorded, as they equate success with a recording contract, even today. Well, I am here to tell you that there are a number of wonderful Scriabin players on independently produced CDs as well as on YouTube. Among them are the superb Mary Anne Cialdo, Ted Powell, and not least, the extraordinary Eric Le Van, whose recording of the Scriabin Mazurkas on the Music and Arts label surpasses even that of the rich if heavy handed Dyanova. And I concur, too, that Joe Villa's old recording of several Scriabin works are fascinating, even if he, too, misunderstands the specifically Russian dimensions that inform the music, and plays every damn piece, albeit with the greatest affection, as if it were an operatic aria by Puccini. After all, the Seventh Sonata, for example, is all about Russian bell music, the many varities of which it translates into tone and rhythm to symbolic purpose; "Vissi d'arte" it is not. Joe's quite conscious decision to ignore the musical symbolism in favor of setting the work forth as if it were mere melodrama imprisoned by some ersatz notion of Sturm und Drang was certainly entertaining, but woefully misinformed In Joe's otherwise prettified performance, we learn nor hear absolute nothing of Russian bells or the Egorievsky chimes that inform it, but instead are treated to a stimulating rendition of a ribald Broadway musical, its hoofers kicking and stomping as they belt out a tune at every available opportunity. 

I could tell you a great deal more and even opine on the lovely playing of Igor Zhukov, too, no matter that he was KGB goon whose treachery and work as a Soviet informant compromised and ruined God knows how many promising careers in Soviet Russia, and many others, but this is enough for now. Any more information, and I'll have to charge for it. 

JOHN BELL YOUNG


----------



## JBY

Actually, Sofronitsky DID play all the sonatas. He didn't RECORD them all. 

JBY


----------



## ptr

˄˄˄˄ No John Ogdon, I'd be curious to know why?

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

One of the finest Scriabin interpreters I have recordings of is John Bell Young. I have praised him here at TC, and provided a link to facilitate hearing him.

Disclaimer: I have had no relationship or contact with JBY or any of his enterprises. In fact, his 'presence' on rmcr some years ago lead me to believe that contact with him should be avoided unless one is well armed and wary.



[edit: rereading the above, I realized that it could easily be misinterpreted. I am not a particular fan of Scriabin's music, and have at most only a 'table scrap' of understanding of its depths. As the Common Ignoramus says, I can only go by what works for me. Perhaps JBY should be annoyed that his playing of Scriabin so works.]


----------



## DeepR

I find some of Sofronitsky's recordings absolutely incredible, like the Fantasie Op. 28. Although. in some cases I prefer Horowitz, for example for Poeme Op. 32 No. 1 and Etude Op. 42 No. 5. I admit the sound quality of Sofronitsky's recordings doesn't always help. Anyway, this thread was about sonatas. Dare I say I like Hamelin for Sonata #2, but nothing else, so far.


----------



## Ukko

DeepR said:


> I find some of Sofronitsky's recordings absolutely incredible, like the Fantasie Op. 28. Although. in some cases I prefer Horowitz, for example for Poeme Op. 32 No. 1 and Etude Op. 42 No. 5. I admit the sound quality of Sofronitsky's recordings doesn't always help. Anyway, this thread was about sonatas. Dare I say I like Hamelin for Sonata #2, but nothing else, so far.


You _may_ be OK. Sonata #2 is pretty early, so its depths may be penetrable by non-specialists.


----------



## joen_cph

I very much agree with JBY and his excellent post, haven´t heard the soloists he mentions in 12) though.

An unusual Scriabin Sonata 2 by* Pogorelich* is available at 




*Victor Merzhanov* (1919-2012) was one of the great old lions of the Russian tradition, especially known for a Rach 3 issue, but didn´t record much professionally. There are some Scriabin clips on youtube, including a agitated, somewhat hasty early Sonata 5 



 and a later live one 








No sonata recordings apparently by another great Scriabinist, *Dmitri Bashkirov*, but a splendid Piano Concerto with Kondrashin and a magical Waltz op.38 




I recently discovered that there´s a piano roll of *Scriabin playing* his Sonata 2 1st Mov.


----------



## khz

Hello,

Thank you for your very informative post. Excuse me for going a bit out of the topic, but I'd like to know what is your opinion of Hamelin playing Roslavets' piano music. I ask it here because this is my first post I don't know another way to contact you.

Thank you again,

Carlos


----------



## Mitch Clark

Sebastien what did you think of it? I really liked it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin

What just happened? ^


----------



## Bix

As many have said - Ashkenazy's double Decca set is great. His playing of the 9th Sonata is quite something. I've just looked up the set I have and it costs 5.99 in GBP - great price.


----------



## lextune

MJTTOMB said:


> Of course he never played them all. Scriabin himself avoided performing the Sixth and Seventh Sonatas out of superstition. Sofronitsky simply followed his father-in-law's example.


I know this is an old thread, but in case anyone happens upon it I must correct it: Scriabin did indeed avoid playing his 6th, (never once in concert), because he thought it was 'cursed' and 'unclean', but he LOVED his 7th most of all, ("The Bells!") and played it many, many times.

The only Sonata Sofronitsky did not record, (ironically) was the 7th.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

Bix said:


> Ashkenazy's double Decca set is great.


Sounds like quite an omnibus.


----------

